# Spade fish



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone ever target these? We used to catch as many as we would want to clean when we would snapper fish on rigs in texas. They were a blast to catch and great eating. I have always been surprised nobody seems to target them.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We have caught them before, and are a blast on lite tackle. Our only trick used to be locating some of a decent size! Now those are almost as much fun as a permit to fight.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Do it all the time. Get one about dinner plate sized on a 2500 sized spinning reel and you are in for some fun. Decent eatin too. But lots of little bones.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

We used to target them with the point of a pole spear.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I have seen some nice sized ones numerous times at the Mass. just outside of the Pcola Pass while catching bait to go snapper fishing. Got to get there just before sunrise and sight cast them when they are coming up off the reef


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty easy to target, we did pretty good fishing the Hargreaves Tourney in the bay when the gulf was restricted due to oil spill.

Really haven't targeted them since but it was a day saver for kids though spadefish wasn't included for a prize. 

Hint, check out the channel markers mid bay area near navy base.

















Jimmy


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you use a little piece of squid on a small hook? That's what I used from the pier many years ago.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Do you use a little piece of squid on a small hook? That's what I used from the pier many years ago.


Yep, that'll work, didn't take long and we had them chummed up to the surface then was like catching fish out of a barrel.

Jimmy


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

I always see spade fish what kind of gear or rigs are you guys using to catch them?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We use frozen shrimp on a small hook. Or a saltwater fly which seems to get bit better. I scale them and score them, then broil or grill them whole. Real tasty.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

best bait is cannon ball jelyfish


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Ha we used to chum the rigs off MS and LA with a little squid get a ton around the chum bag and see how many we could catch In the landing net put right behind the chum bag. Always let em go because we knew how bony they were. 7 was the most in one net.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw literally hundreds of them this weekend over the three barges while catching bait. Had one bite the sabaki rig before getting off. Never knew they were edible...


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've caught quite a few spades.. Never knew people ate them. Next time I catch some i'm going to have to give them a try. Are they best fried?


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

I have never noticed any extra bones compared to other fish


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Do you just filet them or cook them whole? I thought i remember hearing about having to cut out the center line all the way down due to the small bones.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Just fillet them like any other fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Scaled, scored and broiled is how we usually do it, but we have fried them too.
The fillets are pretty small but made great sammiches!


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

So odd how some fish just aren't known as good fare. When i was young, people threw trigger fish out... except the deck hands that is. Now, they are considered as good as snapper. I personally like them better than snapper.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Crsswift70 said:


> So odd how some fish just aren't known as good fare. When i was young, people threw trigger fish out... except the deck hands that is. Now, they are considered as good as snapper. I personally like them better than snapper.


I always think about this. I remember constantly moving spots because the trigger fish would be to thick to get baits down to the snapper. And now it is illegal to keep one during snapper season.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

We love Spades, they are a blast on UL/L tackle an taste great.
We rig for Spades with a #4-#6 kahle or mosquito hook and a rubber core sinker just big enough to take the bait down. Bait with squid, shrimp, bits of jellyfish or even shrimp Fishbites.
I scale/gut and cook them whole, olive oil or butter, some garlic & salt, wrap in foil and toss on grill for 3-5 minutes per side depending on size.
Too many bones... Huh, where? Meat comes right off the bones.
I've taken it off the bone, served it and had people ask if it was Flounder.


----------

